# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Arisa, humanoid robot, Aruze Gaming America, Inc., Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

## Airicist

Aruze Gaming America, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Arisa @ IREX 2017

Published on Apr 30, 2018




> Humanoid robot Arisa (ARUZE Gaming) — THK
> International Robot Exhibition 2017 (IREX 2017), Tokyo Big Sight, Tokyo, Japan
> November 2017

----------


## Airicist

ARISA

Published on Dec 18, 2018

----------

